# Best way to store sawzall blades



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

If you are carrying around your tools in a tool bag how do you store your various sawzall blades? Some long some short some wood some bimetal some cast iron etc...I often have the blades falling to the bottom of my tool bag and have to dig other things out to get to them.

Is there a good way to organize say a dozen or two of saw blades on the go?


----------



## JimMacLachlan (Dec 15, 2014)

I use those old metal shower curtain hangers for a lot of things like that. They're not always the greatest since the larger end means I have to pull off multiple blades sometimes, but I have a bunch & they're better than many alternatives. They also hook to the handle of a bucket or tool bag.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I try to save the package that they come in. To protect them and the other items nearby from them. Then use a small tool box to house them in, that way I can just pull out the box of sawzall blades. and pick out the one I need. 


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A canvas roll up bag with individual pockets.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I bought a pack of Dewalt ones years ago that came in a hard yellow case. Looks kinda like a Pez dispenser. Works great, and should work after I use them all up.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine float around in the case where the sawzall is. My milwaukee has a storage bin in the case. Also the plastic cases you get when buying bulk hammer drill bits comes in handy too.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

I saw this at my local discount store. On the right side, is a case for carrying the blades. What do you guys think of this product? Right now, I'm using a ziplock bag to hold my blades.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

those hard plastic cases do work but only for 6" and 9" blades. i primarily use milwuakee Wrecker 12" blades which wont fit in those cases

i carry mine directly in my recip case. they have a spot specifically made for the blades


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine are in the recip case. If you are carrying a bunch of them in a tool bag you could get a short piece of 2" plastic pipe and two cap ends and keep them in there.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> A canvas roll up bag with individual pockets.


If not canvas then there is polyvinyl :
http://www.harborfreight.com/14-pocket-tool-roll-93828.html


----------



## Drew404 (Dec 17, 2014)

I carry 2 of the hard plastic cases one for wood blades and the other for metal blades. It makes it a lot easier to find the blade I need.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Canvas roll-up bag w individual slots as someone else already mentioned. Mine takes everything up to 12" blades and if I remember came with set of blades a few years back. Ron


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

LeakyHawaiiRoof said:


> I saw this at my local discount store. On the right side, is a case for carrying the blades. What do you guys think of this product? Right now, I'm using a ziplock bag to hold my blades.


Those are excellent blades, and a very good deal also.


ED


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

they are good blades, the thin kerf allows for less tension and resistance. however it also makes them more susceptible to bending easily.. in heavy cutting situations milwaukee, lennox gold or hilti blades perform better


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

A plastic tackle box tray will hold most of the blades except for the long ones.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

ront02769 said:


> Canvas roll-up bag w individual slots as someone else already mentioned. Mine takes everything up to 12" blades and if I remember came with set of blades a few years back. Ron


Agreed on roll up bag.

I usually just put them in my pencil pouch on my tool belt/coveralls/apron.


Could always just take a strip of duck/electrical tape & tape them all together for transporting.

I think a break open keyring would work if your blades are the type that have a hole in them (most do).


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.rolykit.nl/Company/original.html

There's always the rolykit for tool organization.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Love those Diablo blades also. Just keep blades in the case along with the allen wrench(it's an older sawzall).


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been using a Milwaukee plastic case that came with a kit. Replacements just go in there.

If you need something longer, maybe go to Amazon and do a search for "plastic pencil case" and look for one that's long enough. If you don't want them rattling around, just cut some foam the right size and cut some slits for individual blades or groups of blades.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

No need for anything fancy.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Red-Zipper-Pouch-48-22-8180/205560122
or
http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/tool-bags-belts/12-in-tool-bag-61467.html

There are cheaper versions of those I see all the time in stores that I didn't find immediately online.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the looks of this canvas rollup pouch.
Comes with 12 blades, about $35.
HD sells it online, as do most of the internet tool guys.
Model 49-22-1131 14P


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The only thing is, if you use your saw much, you'll probably collect more blades than you think. That pouch is nice, but you'll end up hiding your cast iron blade behind your wood blade, and it will take you awhile to sort. If they're just sitting in a bag, they're a little easier to go through. But if you really think you'll only have a few blade types, should work great.


----------



## sonnycrockett84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Most bulk packs come with some kind of case. I just use that. Works great


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

A few years ago, Milwaukee sold an assortment that came with a roll up pouch. Works great. I'll look for it, see if it's still available.....here it is at Zoro.
http://d2pbmlo3fglvvr.cloudfront.net/product/full/2VJ50_AS01.JPG
http://www.zoro.com/i/G0575784/?category=5973

Oops. It looks like someone beat me to it.

I think the PVC pipe idea sounds good, too.


----------

